# Best Squirrel Rifle...



## 6Speed

Thought I'd start a thread on our favorite rifles. The frost last night had me thinking the tree rats would be out today hording nuts and they were. I'm up near Higgens lake this weekend for a family trip and brought my rifle and took a walk this morning and popped two.

My favorite rifle is named SAM. Squirrel Assult Machine.

It's a tricked out Ruger 10/22 with 
bull barrel, custom stock and a hot Loupold scope. The trigger was tuned by a good gunsmith and it's a tack driver for sure. 

What's your favorite squirrel rifle?


----------



## mjh4

My favorite has to be the old school Marlin 80dl bolt action 22. With that micro groove barrel they are tack drivers I've got a few of them and they absolutely love standard and sub-sonic rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Nostromo

My dog.  I'll use my Ruger single six or the shot gun if I'm bird hunting. I would like to have a nice .22 rifle some day though.

Have a great vacation!


----------



## kisherfisher

Ruger 10/22 basically stock with a cheap tasco scope. 60 yd max, but fun and accurate. Ilike your build 6speed, nice setup ! My wife bought this for an xmas gift almost 50 years ago.


----------



## ESOX

It's not at home at the moment, but my favorite rifle (Hybrid) is a
Savage O/U .22 LR over 20ga. Perfect for any condition, leaves or not.
Next is a stainless Savage Mark II. As accurate as any .22 LR I have ever shot, at any price.
For late season, A bull barreled .17HMR Savage is just a hoot taking head shots @ 150 yds. If you miss it's your fault, the gun shot sub MOA out of the box.
My 10/22 hardly gets out any more but for range fun with HC mags and moving targets.

But the most fun I have squirrel hunting is with Ruger Hunters, in both a Mark III and a Single Six.


----------



## 6Speed

kisherfisher said:


> Ruger 10/22 basically stock with a cheap tasco scope. 60 yd max, but fun and accurate. Ilike your build 6speed, nice setup ! My wife bought this for an xmas gift almost 50 years ago.


Thank you. She shoots sweet for sure.


----------



## aacosta

Like my ruger american


----------



## John Hine

Favorite squirrel rifle is my savage, 17 hmr. Very precise rifle & if you can see em you can hit em, works amazing on coyotes out to 100 yards also. My favorite squirrel weapon is my Smith & Wesson model 22 A-1. I’m only good with it out to about 30 yards & sporadic on a sitting still target at 50 but it’s a ton of fun to shoot & extremely easy to care for & does a good number on squirrel! I usually shoot cci.


----------



## aacosta

Here a pic, ruger american with synthetic (wood, looks dark orange)


----------



## mcfish

Here’s my two bushy tail getters. 

On the right is my Ruger 77 .22 lr. I’ve replaced the sear and the spring on that one. It’s probably right at 2 lbs. with what seems like zero creep. It’s nickname is zapper.









On the left is a T/C R22. I’ve replaced the trigger assembly with a Ruger BX trigger. It isn’t quite the trigger as the 77, but it’s light years better than stock. 

I have had a couple of 10/22’s and I must say that TC improved it quite a bit. A suppressor is next.


----------



## U.P.Grouse Chaser

I have a Ruger 77/22 blued and walnut with a Vari X III 1.5-5 Leopold on top of it . I try to put a least a couple of bricks thru it a summer to keep shooting skills sharp


----------



## DirtySteve

My ruger 77/.30-06 leoupold 3×9 vari X II really does a number on them!


----------



## MPOW

12 ga 3 inch #4 turkey with choke...never lost one but never ate one


----------



## Spur

Henry Golden Boy......iron sights


----------



## Nick Adams

I bought a Savage-Anschutz 164 Sporter (re-badged Anschutz 1416) for that purpose back when I was a teenager. Never considered replacing it in the 40+ years since. 

-na


----------



## 22 Chuck

Mossberg 246B-22LR bought in 1958. Originally had a B4 Weaver scope (3/4" tube ) on it. Now has a Weaver V 1.5-4.5 w/ dot. Has always worked great.
First squirrel was just about straight up, dropping hickory nut scraps on me. Had to step back or get hit by dead squirrel. Shot lots w/ that gun-N side of Toledo then.
Around here squirrels(fox) tend to spend most of time on ground, Toledo mostly they are in trees. Here fox squirrel are somewhat a rarity, black and grays mostly.


----------



## Mike

Savage Mark II - .17 Mach 2, bull barrel. Ammo has been tough to come by, but I found a bunch at Cabelas this summer when everything else was sold out...


----------



## Mike

Nostromo said:


> My dog.  I'll use my Ruger single six or the shot gun if I'm bird hunting. I would like to have a nice .22 rifle some day though.
> 
> Have a great vacation!











I regret not hunting this guy more. If he hit on a tree, there was a squirrel in it. Wouldn’t leave until you shot it. Boxer’s aren’t supposed to be a hunting breed, Bear was...

Mike


----------



## Lever4ever

Mine is a Marlin 80-DL, with a peep-site, only way it misses is if you didn't aim right. Absolute tack-driver.


----------



## welder72

Marlin,39a lever action.


----------

